# spoiler and chicks



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

my opinion on spoilers goes like this. If you need it get it. if it serves a purpose then its ok. And guys that have 8 second cars DO get more pu-tain than guys with big spoilers 
And just for future reference get an Alpine stereo the base one cost 159.99


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, thats a very confusing post! lol. maybe ill get two cars and rice one out and the other one make it make 8 second passes


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*hah*

Hah, well, i dunno, most 8 second guys transfer to 8 second guys in bed... and guys with big spoilers, also got big.. well you get the point (haha, you Have the POINT)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well I may not have an 8 sec sentra. I may never get a an 8 sec sentra but I might get a black alluminum spoiler. Not really high about mid high. I know it wont help me except add a little weight in the back but I like the way it looks. Call me ricey but its my car.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*techokid*

techokid, i agree with you about its your car, and you may be ricey, but.. i am probably more ricey than anyone here, because 99.9% of all houston racers are RICE, i want to fit in , so call me a ricer, i dont care, i dont slap decals though, im gettn a civic style bodykit, as well as im gettign a dual aluminum wng spoiler, 16 inch rims, i already have indiglows.... so oh well


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I was thinking of getting neon lights for the underbody but i dont know if they make white lights. I havent looked either. It'll be cool and make it look like im hovering.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*spoilers*

I think nissan owners are the best for keeping it cool and not going super ricey.....the worst are those guys who have civic hatchback's from like 86 that slap a super spoiler on the top part of there car..the bugs the s**t out of me while it rides at stock height on stock rims...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*spoilers*

my car came with the spoiler, it fits and looks just right, and i have no intention of putting a huge aluminum with dual carbon-fiber "superaction" wing, and for the comment on 99.9% of houston cars are riced out, i beg to differ, i am from houston, my car is not riced out, it is what's called a sleeper, a weekend racer, not to put down the very nice body kits, but it just goes to show that when you overdo something, it gets f*#*ked up, and then you get smoked by a sleeper, silently creeping up behind and showing you his tail...........
honestly, that is what i do, you make it ricey, you're fair game, then i sneak up, line up, and leave you....
especially if equipped with the "aluminum dual carbon-fiber superaction wing and the 4" tip and puttering honda sound"...
that's just my $ 00. 02....


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

what kind of wing would look good on a sentra? cuz those aluminum wings every POS honda has look ugly...but ive never seen a sentra with one. if you got any pics a a sentra with an aftermarket spolier post it up


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*superaction wings*

don't worry i'll hunt for one......................


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*haha*

Haha, i don't understand some people.. Why are you trying to decide what looks good, and bad for everyone?.. Try to think of it this way.. If everyone says your g/f is ugly, and you think she is beautiful, no matter what people keep telling you, you will always think she looks good... same thing with some of us.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

*spoiler nonsense*

weight, is that true, how much weight could it add. I dont think spoilers could have any true advantage, in fact, it seems they might diminish the aerodynamics. as far as the 200sx is concerned the oem spoiler looks fine , being that at least it is modest, and the same color as the car (which is what bothers me about these aftermarket spoilers)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: haha*



Niss200SXGTR said:


> *Haha, i don't understand some people.. Why are you trying to decide what looks good, and bad for everyone?.. Try to think of it this way.. If everyone says your g/f is ugly, and you think she is beautiful, no matter what people keep telling you, you will always think she looks good... same thing with some of us. *


The old saying... "Love is blind" applies here.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U guyz that posted on here might find ChiB14's thread on a wing he was looking for intresting---its about 5 pages long now---BUT intresting talk about wings and Sentras.

NOW for my 2 cents...... Ill just use my apt. complex as an example to narrow it down: 

Theres a guy with your typical civic--its painted with a red/yellow two tone look ( just think McDonalds). This guy went ahead and got a huge aluminum spoiler. Now I try to give every1 the benefit of the doubt and Ill say maybe he thought he was matching his rims with it---BUT IM being way too nice---It DONT LOOK GOOD at all.......

Just like every other HONDUH!!!

IF U want a wing thats really not gonna help your performance and lets be honest most wings DONT--- GO for it---- but at least be tasteful with it.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I've seen some Supra Style mid-wings around here in Dallas, TX that I thought would look nice in a Sentra/200SX. They were on Civic's, so i'm not sure if they make them for us...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think that just about any any wing that would fit a Honduh would fit a Sentra--Most wings are universal anyway....DAMN I almost sound like I know wut Im talking about


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *my opinion on spoilers goes like this. If you need it get it. if it serves a purpose then its ok. And guys that have 8 second cars DO get more pu-tain than guys with big spoilers
> And just for future reference get an Alpine stereo the base one cost 159.99 *



alpine.. ewww thats just like $$$$$ony..


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: spoiler and chicks*



Sr20kidD said:


> *
> 
> 
> alpine.. ewww thats just like $$$$$ony.. *




So are you backing up sony instead of alpine if you have an old sony from like 6 years ago maybe back i know of many sony's that are crap and i know this cause i work a place that can replace parts and fix those damn things, but if your one of those " its red lets buy it people" im sorry. you have no idea how many high school kids come in and buy sony speakers just cause they are red. when half the time they are behind factory grills...... my .02


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*wings*

most wings will fit almost anything, it's just the outcome that throws it off, and to what has been said before, keep it tasteful, ie no "superaction gt dual carbon fiber heavy aluminum dent-your-trunk weigh you down and get stolen" wing.....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*red speakers*

hey, i have sony xplods in my car because i have a red car, you have to color coordinate man, red car, red speakers, red interior light, all red tailight, and other stuff........


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: red speakers*



azkicker0027 said:


> *hey, i have sony xplods in my car because i have a red car, you have to color coordinate man, red car, red speakers, red interior light, all red tailight, and other stuff........ *



Which is all good in keeping it looking uniform. which looks great in shows, but also if you went Alpine Type-R speakers or polk momo seperates in custom door pannels to show off the speakers and the grills you get much better performance. Then make a custom fiberglass box that molds to the trunk space and your all set. I guess i just have a thing with sony since i prefer alpine or other top car stereo brands....at least you didnt buy an Aiwa. no hurt feelings


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yo I love the new touch screen ALpine on that RSX--But to be honest B4 that came out I never even considered ALpine--Ive alwayz stuck to Pioneer

Oh and 0027--Most wings are made universal--I mean I didnt say go out and buy one--BUT its the truth......

And YES just say- NO- to the "superaction gt dual carbon fiber heavy aluminum dent-your-trunk weigh you down and get stolen" wing".....lol


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

pioneer is all good i used to have the dehp9000 that thing was nice, and ya around were i live in federal way tacoma area if you put a spoiler on your car you better be ready to go out and buy another one......thats why im sticking to my stock 97 SE-R spoiler unless i ever get an after martket kit with a mid size spoiler that matches the rest of the car


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn as dirty as they get around here in M.I.A --I havent really heard any episodes about wings getting stolen at all..... BUT I wouldnt be surprised--Im getting mine no matter wut-- I cant live in fear UKNOW.....


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

not saying anything bad but, there is some Russian's that take anything the can get their hands on around here.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

........ Russians...lol

And I thought wut we have in MIAMI was bad!!!!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i guess they are everywhere. and no joke on what im going to say next....the guy at another high school put honda parts into is porche boxter to make it SOUND different even thought that car could wipe any car without a weapon-r intake. hahahaah...he was russian


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

how sad...........lol


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*superaction wings.....*

the word on the street is that the aluminum wings get stolen the most and also because of the way they mount, but if anyone really wants one thing, hey, nothing can stop them, i've also heard that even with wheel locks, sorry about skimping away, but it only takes a nice can of 134-a at any parts store and bye-bye locks and wheels, and body kits, they can just remold the mounting parts, and who knows what can stop a guy with a reciprocating saw from just getting whatever.........


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I mean wut can u do--You get yourself an alarm--think about where you park--Be smart

Think like a thief would.....and you'll be aight


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

*Best Looking Wing in My Opinion*

[/url]http://www.erebunicorp.com/wings/niss200sx95.htm[/URL]


Pic number 674


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thread Closed....due to the fact that it has been INACTIVE for ALMOST A YEAR!!!!


----------

